# carnicería/carnecería



## juan sinagua

Siempre he utilizado *carnicería* para designar el establecimiento donde adquiero la carne. Sin embargo, he visto en muchos lugares *carnecería.*
¿Cual de las dos palabras es más correcta si tenemos en cuenta que la primera tiene otros significados también?. Por ejemplo: "_al lleagr al redil me encontré con una verdadera carniceria"._


----------



## roal

juan sinagua said:


> Siempre he utilizado *carnicería* para designar el establecimiento donde adquiero la carne. Sin embargo, he visto en muchos lugares *carnecería.*
> ¿Cual de las dos palabras es más correcta si tenemos en cuenta que la primera tiene otros significados también?. Por ejemplo: "_al lleagr al redil me encontré con una verdadera carniceria"._


 
¡Hola Juan! 

Por lo que veo en el diccionario de WR *carnecería *es sinónimo de *carnicería* aligual que *chacinería* y *tocinería*; de la misma forma pero en otro contexto tiene como sinónimos *masacre*, *matanza*, *mortandad*, etc. Pero por mi parte, aunque existan los sinónimos anteriores , te recomiendo que utilices *carnicería* cuando te refieras a un establecimiento que vende carne, es el más usado y suena mejor... Por lo menos en Venezuela nunca he escuchado carnecería. 
Es preferible que utilices la palabra más común para evitar confusiones, y por supuesto si es correcta mucho mejor... 

Chao...


----------



## Dania

juan sinagua said:


> Siempre he utilizado *carnicería* para designar el establecimiento donde adquiero la carne. Sin embargo, he visto en muchos lugares *carnecería.*
> ¿Cual de las dos palabras es más correcta si tenemos en cuenta que la primera tiene otros significados también?. Por ejemplo: "_al lleagr al redil me encontré con una verdadera carniceria"._



Hola,
He estado buscando y el RAE dice:
*carnicería**.*
  (De  _carnicero_).
*1. *f. Tienda o lugar donde  se vende al por menor la carne para el abasto público.
*2. *f.  Destrozo y mortandad de gente causados por la guerra u otra gran  catástrofe.
*3. *f.  Herida, lesión, etc., con efusión de sangre.


He encontrado las mismas definiciones en un montón de diccionarios y nada relativo a carnecería. Solo me aperece como entrada en diccionarios entre 1729 a 1989, refiriéndose siempre a "carnicería". 
Por lo que creo que en algunos sitios haya quedado por el uso pero en la actualidad lo "correcto" sería usar carnicería. 
Pese a que en el WR lo toma como sinónimo..
Un saludo
Dania


----------



## lateacher

carnicería es la correcta


----------



## Berenguer

Este es un problema tan antiguo como el hablar. La RAE insiste en decir que la correcta es _carnicería_, al igual que dice que la correcta es _pescadería_. Sin embargo, al menos en España, desde hace muchísimo tiempo, sobre todo en la España popular se ha utilizado, y se utiliza _carnecería _y _pescatería, _para referirse al establecimiento de venta de carne y pescado, respectivamente.
Cierto es que cada vez se va perdiendo más el uso de las dos propuestas arcaicas, pero aun se usa bastante.


----------



## Dama de noche

Yo no había escuchado carnecería ni pescatería antes, pero mi madre sí dice que lo ha oído mucho a gente del norte.


----------



## juan sinagua

Dama de noche said:


> Yo no había escuchado carnecería ni pescatería antes, pero mi madre sí dice que lo ha oído mucho a gente del norte.


El término carneceria lo he visto rotulado en muchos establecimientos de la Comunidad de Murcia y también en Alicante.Pescatería, lo he oido en el sur de Alicante.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## juan sinagua

Olvidaba decir que quien vende pescado es el "pescatero".


----------



## Jellby

juan sinagua said:


> Olvidaba decir que quien vende pescado es el "pescatero".



¿Y el que lo pesca es "pescator"?

Quizá sea una contaminación del catalán/valenciano...


----------



## juan sinagua

Jellby said:


> ¿Y el que lo pesca es "pescator"?
> 
> Quizá sea una contaminación del catalán/valenciano...


Es posible que sea una contaminación del valenciano/catalán.En la zonas castellano-hablantes de la Comunidad Valenciana es más normal que "pescadero".
La síntesis de las propuestas al tema sería:
*Carne>*_carnecería = _NO
*Carnicero>*_carnicería =_ SI
*Pescado>*_pescadería = SI_
*Pescadero>*_pescadería = SI_
*Pescador>*_pesquería = SI_
_¿_Correcto?


----------



## jmx

En Aragón siempre he oído "pescatero", y ahora que lo pienso, "pescadero" no lo he oído nunca. "Carnecería" no lo he oído, pero lo he visto escrito.

Respecto a lo de "contaminación", ¿ la palabra más exacta no sería "putrefacción" ? ;-)


----------



## Berenguer

jmartins said:


> En Aragón siempre he oído "pescatero", y ahora que lo pienso, "pescadero" no lo he oído nunca. "Carnecería" no lo he oído, pero lo he visto escrito.
> 
> Respecto a lo de "contaminación", ¿ la palabra más exacta no sería "putrefacción" ? ;-)



Yo creo  que ni contaminación, ni putrefacción (no se por dónde coger esto último), pues yo siempre lo he oído a gente muy manchega y sin afinidad alguna a zona "contaminables" de lenguas del noreste español.


----------



## jmx

Berenguer said:


> Yo creo que ni contaminación, ni putrefacción (no se por dónde coger esto último), pues yo siempre lo he oído a gente muy manchega y sin afinidad alguna a zona "contaminables" de lenguas del noreste español.


Sólo estaba ironizando un poco sobre el uso de un término tan parcial y poco neutro como "contaminar".


----------



## lazarus1907

Pues no ironices, porque es un término gramatical técnico, neutro en este contexto, y perfectamente usado. Y no me vengas con que es cosa de la RAE, porque es un término comúnmente usado por gramáticos e historiadores.





> *contaminar
> 3.     * tr. Alterar la forma de un vocablo o texto por la influencia de otro.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


¿Alguien tiene alguna referencia que muestre de que *carnecería* ha sido alguna vez una forma aceptada en general en castellano?

Mi corominas registra *carnesçería *desde 1274, *carnicería *desde 1287  y *carnicero *desde 1331. La palabra *carnecería*, escrita tal cual, no aparece.
También registra *pescador* desde 1250 y *pescadería *desde 1285. La palabra *pescatería* no aparece por ninguna parte.

Es un diccionario etimológico de castellano, claro, así que me parece probable que sea una *contaminación*.


----------



## Cuchura

La palabra que usamos en Venezuela es *Carnicería*. Nunca he escuchado carnecería.
Saludos,


----------



## mirx

Cuchura said:


> La palabra que usamos en Venezuela es *Carnicería*. Nunca he escuchado carnecería.
> Saludos,


 
Creo que es cosa muy española, en mi vida había escuchado tales palabras (carnecería, pescator, pescatería,etc) me suenan al español que hablan los indios en México, como cuando dicen "mesmo" en lugar de "mismo", "quero" en lugar de "quiero".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

¡Hola a todos!

Yo la palabra _carnecería_ la vi por primera vez "en algún lugar de la Mancha" hace unos cuantos años y me chocó un montón. De hecho, no la he vuelto a ver ni a escuchar.

Ya que estamos en un hilo sobre la denominación de las tiendas y comercios, por aquí (Catalunya) cuando nos expresamos en castellano hablamos de "tienda de muebles", mientras que una amiga mía del norte de España siempre habla de "mueblería".

Por lo que se refiere a la contaminación, ¡que nadie se ofenda!, es el término que se utiliza en lingüística para hablar de la influencia e interferencias entre lenguas vecinas... Sí, ya lo sé: quizás hubiesen podido optar por otra palabra menos "fea"...

Un abrazo.


----------



## Berenguer

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> 
> Ya que estamos en un hilo sobre la denominación de las tiendas y comercios, por aquí (Catalunya) cuando nos expresamos en castellano hablamos de "tienda de muebles", mientras que una amiga mía del norte de España siempre habla de "mueblería".



Aquí un mesetario que también usa "muebleria" y sé de buena fuente que en México también se usa este término.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Gracias por confirmarme lo de _mueblería_, Berenguer. A mí no deja de sonarme raro, como _carnecería_; pero precisamente ésta es la gracia de las lenguas, ¿no? Que tengan variantes y sean ricas... La rigidez empobrece y un poquito de "contaminación" es algo positivo... ¿por qué no?


----------



## mirx

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Gracias por confirmarme lo de _mueblería_, Berenguer. A mí no deja de sonarme raro, como _carnecería_; pero precisamente ésta es la gracia de las lenguas, ¿no? Que tengan variantes y sean ricas... La rigidez empobrece y un poquito de "contaminación" es algo positivo... ¿por qué no?


 
En México efectivamente ese es el nombre que se le da a la tienda donde se venden muebles. 

¿Cómo se llama dicha tienda en España?


----------



## sinamay

A mí eso me recuerda un poco lo de "boutique de pan" y otras cosas por el estilo. Quiero decir que estoy de acuerdo en que la rigidez empobrece, pero, por otro lado, hay "contaminaciones" que más que positivas son cursis...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hola, Sinamay, ¿en serio has visto alguna vez _boutique de pan_? Supongo que se trataría de algún lugar muy exclusivo en algún rincón "pijo" de Barcelona o de Madrid... 

No sé si cuando hablas de "contaminaciones cursis" te refieres a lo de "tienda de muebles" que yo comentaba antes... Si es así, decir que no es nada cursi, porque toda la vida por mi zona se ha hablado de "tienda de muebles" (nada que ver con _boutique de pan_...)

Bueno, y todo venía por lo de _carnecería_... Pero muy interesante el debate, de todos modos.


----------



## Berenguer

Lo de boutique del pan cada día se ve más en las grandes ciudades. Es una forma de dar cierta categoría a una panadería, tahona u obrador, es decir, es lo mismo, pero, sí, ciertamente, es en general una "panadería pija". 
En la misma linea, están empezando a ponerse de moda los "gourmets de la fruta",es decir, frutería pija o selecta; las vinotecas, que son las bodegas de toda la vida, pero en plan minimalista; y las oleotecas, que son las tiendas para vender aceite.


----------



## belén

Se ve que me hice esta pregunta de pequeñita porque me acuerdo de que a mi me enseñó mi madre (que no es académica de la RAE) que en la antigüedad las carnecerías eran las carnicerías en las que en el propio negocio se encargaban de matar a las reses (o sea, que tenían su propio matadero) mientras que las carnicerías eran los comercios que compraban la carne a otros.

Pero bueno, no sé si se lo inventó para no tener que aguantar a la pesada de su hija y sus mil preguntas...


----------



## sinamay

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Hola, Sinamay, ¿en serio has visto alguna vez _boutique de pan_? Supongo que se trataría de algún lugar muy exclusivo en algún rincón "pijo" de Barcelona o de Madrid...
> 
> No sé si cuando hablas de "contaminaciones cursis" te refieres a lo de "tienda de muebles" que yo comentaba antes... Si es así, decir que no es nada cursi, porque toda la vida por mi zona se ha hablado de "tienda de muebles" (nada que ver con _boutique de pan_...)quote]
> 
> ¡Hola!
> En cuanto al "boutique de pan", ya te contestó Berenguer.
> Para nada me refería a una "tienda de muebles" hablando de "contaminaciones cursis", todo lo contrario: me parece realmente pija toda esta moda de los almacenes que venden productos de toda la vida poniéndoles rótulos que se adaptan a las modas. Pero, claro, los "managers" dirigen, aparte de sus empresas, también los idiomas .


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Pues sí, chicos, los eufemismos invaden también las denominaciones de los comercios de toda la vida...


----------



## juan sinagua

lazarus1907 said:


> Pues no ironices, porque es un término gramatical técnico, neutro en este contexto, y perfectamente usado. Y no me vengas con que es cosa de la RAE, porque es un término comúnmente usado por gramáticos e historiadores.¿Alguien tiene alguna referencia que muestre de que *carnecería* ha sido alguna vez una forma aceptada en general en castellano?
> 
> Mi corominas registra *carnesçería *desde 1274, *carnicería *desde 1287 y *carnicero *desde 1331. La palabra *carnecería*, escrita tal cual, no aparece.
> También registra *pescador* desde 1250 y *pescadería *desde 1285. La palabra *pescatería* no aparece por ninguna parte.
> 
> Es un diccionario etimológico de castellano, claro, así que me parece probable que sea una *contaminación*.


En una entrada anterior hice un resumen de los diferentes términos de que tratamos.Creo, sin embargo, que la palabra *carnecería*-establecimiento de venta de carne-podría venir avalada por *carnesçería-*establecimiento de venta de carne*s*.
*Pescador*-quien pesca
*Pescaderia-*donde se vende pescado´
*Pescadero-*quien lo vende.¿Se oye a menudo?
En todo caso somos nosotros, el pueblo, quien hace una lengua, incluso con las contaminaciones.Si no fuese así, aún andaríamos con el latín.


----------



## hosec

Hola a todos:

Hace ya bastante tiempo que sé que lo más correcto es decir "pescadero", que es quien vende el producto de la pescadería, pero durante toda mi infancia, y gran parte de la adolescencia, no se me ocurrió jamás decir "pescadero": siempre, quien vendía pescado, era llamado *pescatero*, aunque su negocio fuera la pesca*d*ería (a pocas personas he oído decir "pescatería"). Con el tiempo y un par de libros me di cuenta de que se trataba de una influencia ("contaminación", si queréis) del aragonés (mantenimiento de la sorda intervocálica: como en co*c*ote, a*c*acharse...) en la forma de hablar del sureste de la Península.
Lo de la "carnecería" estoy harto de verlo en cientos de letreros. A mí me parece que se trata de una etimología popular: directamente derivado de "carne", sin el étimo latino.


----------



## lazarus1907

juan sinagua said:


> Creo, sin embargo, que la palabra *carnecería*-establecimiento de venta de carne-podría venir avalada por *carnesçería-*establecimiento de venta de carne*s*..


La palabra que puse antes es la variante antigua de carnicería, hasta donde se ha podido documentar. No olvides que el castellano sufrió muchos cambios fonéticos y gráficos durante la edad media. No he podido encontrar ninguna referencia en castellano posterior al siglo XIV con nada parecido a *carnescería*. No sé si se usó posteriormente en el dialecto murciano, en valenciano o en catalán. Yo, como el resto de los hispanoamericanos (siglo XVI), nunca lo había oído.


----------



## lazarus1907

hosec said:


> Lo de la "carnecería" estoy harto de verlo en cientos de letreros. A mí me parece que se trata de una etimología popular: directamente derivado de "carne", sin el étimo latino.


Por curiosidad, ya que tú estás harto y yo no lo he visto nunca en ninguna parte de España (hay muchas partes que no he visitado), pregunto: ¿Dónde?


----------



## juan sinagua

lazarus1907 said:


> Por curiosidad, ya que tú estás harto y yo no lo he visto nunca en ninguna parte de España (hay muchas partes que no he visitado), pregunto: ¿Dónde?


Si repasas el debate desde su inicio verás que somos varios los que indicamos diferentes zonas donde aparece rotulado el término *carnecería.*


----------



## hosec

lazarus1907 said:


> Por curiosidad, ya que tú estás harto y yo no lo he visto nunca en ninguna parte de España (hay muchas partes que no he visitado), pregunto: ¿Dónde?


 

Hola, Lazarus1907:

si de verdad te apetece verlo escrito innumerables veces, date una vuelta por las provincias de Murcia y Albacete.

Si puedes, aprovecha las fiestas de Semana Santa.

Hasta otra.


----------



## lazarus1907

juan sinagua said:


> Si repasas el debate desde su inicio verás que somos varios los que indicamos diferentes zonas donde aparece rotulado el término *carnecería.*


Me he fijado: Y en casi todos los casos se trataba de personas que viven en regiones donde se habla catalán, valenciano u otros dialectos. Yo solo hablo castellano y a mí me suena raro. Le he preguntado a otros familiares míos de Valladolid, Asturias y Extremadura, y a todos les suena mal. ¿Coincidencia? 


hosec said:


> si de verdad te apetece verlo escrito innumerables veces, date una vuelta por las provincias de Murcia y Albacete.
> 
> Si puedes, aprovecha las fiestas de Semana Santa.


Esa es una de las partes de España a la que nunca he ido, pero lo creas o no, estuve planteándome ir durante la Semana Santa.

Saludos.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

hosec said:


> Hola, Lazarus1907:
> 
> si de verdad te apetece verlo escrito innumerables veces, date una vuelta por las provincias de Murcia y Albacete.
> 
> Si puedes, aprovecha las fiestas de Semana Santa.
> 
> Hasta otra.


 
Sí, yo ya apunté que solamente lo he visto en la Mancha y, si no recuerdo mal, creo que fue en la provincia de Ciudad Real, haciendo la ruta del Quijote, quizás en Argamasilla...


----------



## belén

Bueno, yo no lo especifiqué pero en Mallorca está lleno de rótulos que ponen "carnecería"


----------



## juan sinagua

hosec said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Hace ya bastante tiempo que sé que lo más correcto es decir "pescadero", que es quien vende el producto de la pescadería, pero durante toda mi infancia, y gran parte de la adolescencia, no se me ocurrió jamás decir "pescadero": siempre, quien vendía pescado, era llamado *pescatero*, aunque su negocio fuera la pesca*d*ería (a pocas personas he oído decir "pescatería"). Con el tiempo y un par de libros me di cuenta de que se trataba de una influencia ("contaminación", si queréis) del aragonés (mantenimiento de la sorda intervocálica: como en co*c*ote, a*c*acharse...) en la forma de hablar del sureste de la Península.
> Lo de la "carnecería" estoy harto de verlo en cientos de letreros. A mí me parece que se trata de una etimología popular: directamente derivado de "carne", sin el étimo latino.


He encontrado
los términos *pescatero/pescatería *en un vocabulario aragonés:http://www.solunet.es/~blesa/culfabla.htm


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

belen said:


> Bueno, yo no lo especifiqué pero en Mallorca está lleno de rótulos que ponen "carnecería"


 
¿En serio, _al·lota_? ¡Qué curioso! Cuando leí tu post interpreté que lo habías visto en la península. Aquí en Cataluña, la palabra utilizada en castellano para denominar este establecimiento es _carnicería_ y punto, que yo sepa... 

Ahora me acabo de acordar que en Nueva York vi una _gasería_ y no una _gasolinera_... Pero esto ya es harina de otro costal...

Saludos desde Barcelona.


----------



## moyarangel

Berenguer said:


> Yo creo  que ni contaminación, ni putrefacción (no se por dónde coger esto último), pues yo siempre lo he oído a gente muy manchega y sin afinidad alguna a zona "contaminables" de lenguas del noreste español.




Si señor Berenguer; Carnicería, Pescatero y Pescadería 
de toda la vida en la mancha.

Claro que no se de donde viene esta palabra porque ni en la RAE ni en el "Bienhablao"* aparecen aunque yo la llevo escuchando desde pequeño.


(*) El Bienhablao: http://www.lamanchuela.net/colabora/bienhablao/


----------



## juan sinagua

mirx said:


> Creo que es cosa muy española, en mi vida había escuchado tales palabras (carnecería, pescator, pescatería,etc) me suenan al español que hablan los indios en México, como cuando dicen "mesmo" en lugar de "mismo", "quero" en lugar de "quiero".


El término "mesmo"-mismo- todavía se usa en zonas rurales de Murcia y Sur de Alicante.


----------



## mirx

juan sinagua said:


> El término "mesmo"-mismo- todavía se usa en zonas rurales de Murcia y Sur de Alicante.


 
¿Entonces también ésos fueron ustedes?

En fín, habrá que visitar alguna de estas carnecerías, con suerte y es muy moderna y también venden pescado, así me ahorro la molestia de ir hasta la pescatería por que casi siempre está cerrada y tengo que buscar al pescator.

Saludos.


----------



## juan sinagua

mirx said:


> ¿Entonces también ésos fueron ustedes?
> 
> En fín, habrá que visitar alguna de estas carnecerías, con suerte y es muy moderna y también venden pescado, así me ahorro la molestia de ir hasta la pescatería por que casi siempre está cerrada y tengo que buscar al pescator.
> 
> Saludos.


Yo no tengo culpa de que os quedáseis anclados en el s.xvl o vuetsro español(castellano) siguiese otros derroteros, pero así son las cosas y así las estamos contando. Hoy, en cualquier gran superficie de alimentación tienes lo que humorísticamente expones, salvo el pescator.Ah! Que conste que esos no fuimos nosotros-los mios estaban bien el la Peninsula-; más bien los vuestros-que se quedaron alli.
En cuanto a lo de "mesmo", lo encontrarás en "El Habla de Orihuela", J. Guillén:


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Lo de la carnecería/carnicería está dando para mucho... ¡Qué cosas!


----------



## mirx

juan sinagua said:


> Yo no tengo culpa de que os quedáseis anclados en el s.xvl o vuetsro español(castellano) siguiese otros derroteros, pero así son las cosas y así las estamos contando. Hoy, en cualquier gran superficie de alimentación tienes lo que humorísticamente expones, salvo el pescator.Ah! Que conste que esos no fuimos nosotros-los mios estaban bien el la Peninsula-; En cuanto a lo de "mesmo", lo encontrarás en "El Habla de Orihuela", J. Guillén:


 
¿En cuál siglo?

No sé -y esta vez no entiendo qué es "una gran superficie de alimentación"-.



> más bien los vuestros-que se quedaron alli.


 ¿En dónde? ¿En la Península?


----------



## juan sinagua

mirx said:


> ¿En cuál siglo?
> 
> No sé -y esta vez no entiendo qué es "una gran superficie de alimentación"-.
> 
> ¿En dónde? ¿En la Península?


He releido mi anterior intervención y parece que ,más que un tono de humor, da sensación de agresivo.Lo siento.
Una" gran superficie de alimentación" ,o " gran superficie " simplente, es el nombre que tambien se dá hoy a los grandes supermercados,a las afueras de  las ciudades normalmente, donde se vende prácticamente de todo.
Ah!.Por auí también se dice "semos" por somos.
Saludos.


----------

